# tresspasser in my spot today



## MagSPot (Jan 5, 2012)

shot a few


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 5, 2012)

*more*

pics


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice lookin place for that float tube.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 5, 2012)

good lookin spot


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 18, 2012)

............


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 18, 2012)

went monday with buddy had about 40 ring necks come in and some teal and woodies and a few mallards but we didnt get one shot off tryin to shoot only decoyed birds only


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 18, 2012)

its in fort valley ga i usualy leave my house around 2am


----------



## john.lee (Jan 18, 2012)

Where are you at?  I have a lab that needs all the retrieves he can get...


----------



## stick_slinger (Jan 18, 2012)

I would be down if i didnt have a wedding to go to Saturday.

CJ


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 18, 2012)

i live in auburn but land is in fort valley  close to perry good place to work dog


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 18, 2012)

Take me to your spot on Lanier please.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Jan 18, 2012)

ill go


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 19, 2012)

yALL OFF kNOXVILLE RD HUH!


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 19, 2012)

tHE bLUE hOLE


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 19, 2012)

nope not knoxville road


----------



## cmhlorhiwatr (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm game for sunday or monday if you still have a spot open on your team.


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 19, 2012)

We gonna come in off wesley chapel rd...good luck


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 19, 2012)

you must be on other side yeah there s a little bit of water on wesley chapel road i see it from where i hunt but most of ours is on walton road


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 19, 2012)

it was loaded with redhads this morning but somebody was blasting em


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 19, 2012)

That was me!!!


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll see ya'll there. Saturday at shooting light? Walton Rd in Fort Valley right? i'll google earth it right now and see ya'll there!!


----------



## DeerSlayer31 (Jan 19, 2012)

I dont known who it is hunting this pond, but what I do know they drive a pink elcamino with mud grip tires, cause i see em drving in by Mr. Hallmans house and going down the old dirt road to Mr.Mcleroys 43 acres.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 19, 2012)

yup thats me so any one game need a float tube to go offer is good and serious unlike some of these remarks a few have made which they were told by  certain someone who cant keep there mouth shut...... but all good i will really be there its more like a couple hundred acers on both side of the road


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 19, 2012)

i wish i was as smart as some one who makes up a new username


----------



## cbjo42 (Jan 19, 2012)

sounds fun will have to dig out tube


----------



## DeerSlayer31 (Jan 19, 2012)

Its gonna be one heck of a hunt saturday, we just got through pooring all that corn out! One good thing about this pond is all the moss holds all the corn up to the top of the water! Its looked like an all you can eat buffet!


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 20, 2012)

I aint made up a new username! Note Im fron Gray Ga.... Deerslayer31 you hunting this hole too? Blue hole or CORN hole?


----------



## DeerSlayer31 (Jan 20, 2012)

G24daw.ggone I will be there. It use to be the blue hole it is now the cornhole! It looks the yellow brick road down there! If Dorothy would have had a path like that she would have got to Oz a lot sooner!


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 20, 2012)

*fine morning in the valley*

It was a fine morning... deerslayer31 sorry you had to work see ya tomorrow am!


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 20, 2012)

so on a more serious note i really need to know if any one wants to go in the morning besides deerslayer aka heaveyneck and this other fake guy cause they did not hunt this spot nor can they hunt the are to busy on internet and deerslayer does not work aka heavyneck ps please show up in the morning if you want to g24dawgone


----------



## toyoman (Jan 20, 2012)

I gotta question, I hunt off Walton rd, at a place that looks similar  to this  I have hunted  there twice this year and only seen geese, will you txt or call me and lets get together. Or just shoot a pm


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 20, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like its gonna be pretty crowded. Where do we park?


----------



## triton196 (Jan 20, 2012)

im gonna go and bring the game warden i heard some people shoot way to many wood ducks


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 20, 2012)

yeah way way too many  i post pics tomorrow just three of us there would have brought more but dont know who is serious on here there are 11 bever ponds and 2 regular pond plenty of place to hunt the more the better keeps birds up lots of land and water for them to go


----------



## duckgetter (Jan 20, 2012)

I checked this spot out..It's too close to those people's houses so I won't hunt there. That's just a little too disrespectful for me.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 20, 2012)

well i going to wake them up in the morning


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 21, 2012)

went to spot this morning. while we was getting stuff out i noticed a light so we turned ours off. we sneaked through the woods and seen 3 guys getting set up on private property. they seen us and left decoys and took off seen what they were driving white chevy prett sure it was heavyneck91 deerslayer and g24gawggone. oh well if you want our floating mojo you made and decoys back go get them . after all this we go set up late and flared a few birds no shots fired


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2012)

I drive a white chevy.   I hunted with heavyneck and he's a cool guy.   I thought it was a public place, you said the more the merrier. Sooooo.  as far as the mojo floater, you can have it. You need it more than I do.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for telling all of us where your secret spot is.   guess it would be best to hutn it during the week.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah have at it people like you why its hard to get permission breaking all the rules but theres a house real close and i be there all week so come on for real


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 21, 2012)

funny how an invite turns in to kids playing when i will really take anyone serious


----------



## DeerSlayer31 (Jan 21, 2012)

My wife and i live in that house with 3 children. I do not have to poach anybodys property why would i waste my time there are no more ducks on that side than they are on my side! my wife does work nightshift so you will wake her up and also my 2 and 4 year old daughters and my 11 year old son. I duck hunt but i lease 190 acres across the county that there are not any houses around i do not disturb anyone because i respect my neighbors and  my son goes with me everytime i go to the woods and i teach him to respect anyone no matter what the situation is! I just find it funny that a 11 year old knows this but a couple of supposibly grown men dont! So you can take that for what it is worth. And note this i am note her to make enemies just to make my point cause me and my family have to live here just understand that.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2012)

Good post.   wayyy too many disrespectful hunters these days.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 21, 2012)

Reading this post is like watching Swamp People.  Are you guys for real????  I recall when this website and this forum in particular, was such a great place for information and entertainment.


----------



## DeerSlayer31 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks duckgetter and emu smacker for understanding. and alpachief this is 100 % real i do live here and have to put up with this mess constantly. I moved to the country to get away, but cant seem to get away from the rift raft!


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 21, 2012)

deerlslayer does not live there this is hevyneck91 being someone else i just left the only house close to there and the person does not have and kids there just trying to be funny. good try blast away again in the moring and all week along


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 21, 2012)

and the guy that does live on other side 400 yards away came out the other day right at day light and started shooting a handgun he thinks he owns the swamp but he land does not even touch it so all all need to get your facts right buddy


----------



## DeerSlayer31 (Jan 21, 2012)

I dont need anyone telling me where i live and who i am. And you did not come to my house or my shop that i built on that property. I have been there for a long time i lost alot during the flood of 1994 right there on that property a stray rifle bullet came through my living room wall about 10 years ago from that side of the pond and we never found out who that was so just be considerate and stand in someone elses shoes to see where they are coming from!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 21, 2012)

alphachief said:


> Reading this post is like watching Swamp People.  Are you guys for real????  I recall when this website and this forum in particular, was such a great place for information and entertainment.




Oh this is entertaining...........    Watching these eighteen and older "folks" act like they were 9 years old.

Deerslayer, Did you create an account just to talk about the swamp behind your house??


----------



## DeerSlayer31 (Jan 21, 2012)

no im talking about my front yard


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah well i am 26 and i hunt this property its my dads best friends property his dad lives on the property and has since he was a boy been in family 100 plus years really good spot this is all a bunch on nonsense that a few selffish hunters started cause the got busted hunting in someone s spot and called out and now there mad. they should be scouting there own spots now making up new names on here.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 21, 2012)

just read what deer slayer talks about putting corn out and stuff then talks about not hunting cause of his kids his story sure does change alot you suck at lieing


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 21, 2012)

You kids, with your rock-n-roll and your make out parties.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 21, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> You kids, with your rock-n-roll and your make out parties.



This is the post of the thread....


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 21, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> You kids, with your rock-n-roll and your make out parties.



i blame rap music


----------



## B.Hud (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm thoroughly confused as to what is going on in this thread. Can someone give me the short version


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 21, 2012)

B.Hud said:


> I'm thoroughly confused as to what is going on in this thread. Can someone give me the short version



I honestly have no idea. I wasted the time to read it, An it's still pretty indistinct


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 21, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> i blame rap music



Rap music will make you smoke gonja..


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 21, 2012)

B.Hud said:


> I'm thoroughly confused as to what is going on in this thread. Can someone give me the short version





I think a few boys went fishin and Magspot gave em a hookup.


----------



## Sling (Jan 21, 2012)

*I don't know....*

but it's just down the road so I'll check it out in the morning and get back to you.


----------



## duckgetter (Jan 21, 2012)

It appears that MagSpot created this monster....How would he like to be woke up every weekend morning @ daylight by someone shooting right @ his front yard. Everyone deserves the right to hunt but be considerate. Hope MagSpot shoots off his gun as well as he does his mouth.


----------



## duckgetter (Jan 21, 2012)

How bout telling them where you live and let them return the favor?????


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 21, 2012)

Unless someone is breaking the law I think you all should just go on to the next topic. Handling things between involved parties in private message would be the best thing to do.


----------

